# Best english madrigalist but rather obscur, any subjection, mandatory composer?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What is the cream of thee cream please, but not fameous outside english, but so talented & poetic, incredible catchy or not ?

I saluted England skill has Mundy, Hunt woaw these guys were skills, shakespearian in the soul, the finnest english speechies of renaissance, to me?


:tiphat:


----------

